# Gastric ulcers - Maintenance supplement



## jennielgibbs (13 November 2012)

What supplement do you feed for a horse that has successfully been treated for gastric ulcers and believe works?

There are just so many and you never know if its actually money well spent. I have used GastriAid, Haylage balancer, Coligone, Ulcer Calm and prescription supplements (other than GastroGard).

Anyone seemed to have had great success that they would put down to a supplement?


----------



## jobolt74 (20 November 2012)

My horse has also successfully been treated for gastric ulcers & my vet said I shouldn't need to use a supplement for maintenance - although alfalfa is known to help (Alpha A).  I have switched from haylage to steamed hay & I give him 3 extra large haynets with small holes to keep him occupied overnight as it's letting the stomach get empty that lets the stomach acid aggravate the stomach lining.


----------



## Oberon (20 November 2012)

Protexin has a good reputation. 

As does UL30REX
http://www.ronfieldsnutrition.co.uk/horses_UL30REX.htm


----------



## dixie (20 November 2012)

jobolt74 said:



			My horse has also successfully been treated for gastric ulcers & my vet said I shouldn't need to use a supplement for maintenance .
		
Click to expand...

My vet says the same.
However I feed him Gastro Kalm (the charcoal supplement) & when I ran out his symptons for ulcers reappeared.  So, I believe it does work and is a darn sight cheaper that forking out for Gastro Guard.


----------



## Daytona (21 November 2012)

Another ones who's had a horse treated for them and vet told me not to bother.  Said nothing on the market has any effect on ulcers or preventing them apart from Gastro guard, so not to waste my money

He said to manage it with 24/7 grass or hay access

Feed a handful of long fibre feed like Alfa a before being ridden, to help stop acid splashing about.


----------



## apple88 (21 November 2012)

Our vet does their own ulcer supp. 
used for maintance when stopping gastro guard.

They also reccomended using it if you were suspicious of ulcers to see if there was any improvement. If things did improve, they advise scoping to check.


----------



## maccachic (21 November 2012)

Alfalfa for me.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 November 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			Another ones who's had a horse treated for them and vet told me not to bother.  Said nothing on the market has any effect on ulcers or preventing them apart from Gastro guard, so not to waste my money
.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## jobolt74 (22 November 2012)

I don't understand why all stabled horses don't get ulcers, from what my vet was saying the horses stomach produces acid constantly cos they're designed to be eating grass 24/7 its only when we intefere & start stabling them it causes problems.  She also said to watch his weight & not let him get too fat which also didn't seem to make sense with the above.  Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## maccachic (22 November 2012)

This may help....

The importance of fibre

Horses and ponies should be fed an absolute minimum of 1% of their bodyweight in dry matter fibre per day, and ideally between 1.5-3%.

Why is fibre so important?
1.Fibre is a major source of energy.
2.Fibre keeps the hindgut healthy. The horses gastrointestinal tract is an enormous organ and it needs to be kept full. This prevents it from physically collapsing on itself or twisting up in a severe case of colic. A healthy hindgut is dependent on keeping the bacterial populations healthy and to do so, they require plenty of forage for fermentation.
3.Fibre provides hydration. Fibre soaks up and holds water in the horses gut, which then acts as a water and electrolyte reserve for when horses need it.
4.Vitamin supply. The bacteria in the hindgut produce vitamins which may be absorbed by the horse.
What happens if a horse doesnt get enough fibre?
1.Colic  too little fibre, dehydration and fermentation of grains in the hindgut may lead to a serious case of colic.
2.Diarrhoea  low fibre diets very often result in loose sloppy manure, which in-turn affects the whole dynamic of how the gut works. Horses with diarrhoea digest what fibre they do get less efficiently and they are prone to problems with dehydration and electrolyte deficiency.
3.Dehydration  horses on a low fibre diet dont have a readily available water reserve in their gut.
4.Weight loss  horses fed insufficient fibre are also most likely not being fed enough energy (calories) so they may lose weight or having difficulty gaining weight.
5.Boredom  horses on low fibre diets will often have a lot of spare time to fill in during the day that would normally be spent eating. This will often lead to problems like cribbing, weaving and chewing on strange objects or eating dirt.
6.Constant hunger  fibre is the part of the diet that provides the gut fill. A diet low in fibre will leave a horse always feeling hungry, which causes its own set of problems including behavioural issues.
7.Sand colic  when horses are fed low fibre diets it increases the chances that sand and dirt will accumulate in their hindgut and cause colic or severe diarrhoea.
8.Vitamin deficiency  lack of fibre can disturb the bacterial populations in the hindgut which in turn leads to reduced production of vitamins.
9.Ulcers  fibre encourages the horse to chew, which produces saliva. The alkaline saliva then buffers the stomach acid, which helps naturally reduce the incidence of gastric ulcers.


----------



## maccachic (22 November 2012)

From Dr Gettys site.

AVOID LONG TERM USE OF ULCER MEDICATIONS 

They either turn off the acid-making machinery in the stomach or they neutralize acid. Stomach acid is a necessary component of your horse's immune system, destroying harmful pathogens that your horse picks up from the ground. Acid is also necessary to start protein digestion.

Dont Let Your Horse Develop an Ulcer



By Juliet M. Getty, Ph.D.



Last month*, I explained how a steady, constant supply of forage keeps your horses digestive system healthy. You read how the horses stomach secretes acid all the time, even when empty. Chewing creates saliva, a natural antacid. If left with nothing to eat, horses will chew on whatever they can, even their own manure, to neutralize the acid that is causing them physical pain and mental discomfort.



Horses in the wild do not get ulcers. The diet and lifestyle we impose on our horses are to blame for this disabling condition. The good news is -- we have the ability to prevent ulcers through proper feeding and stress reduction.



In addition to offering forage, free-choice, consider these protective feeding guidelines



·         Avoid oats and other cereal grains (corn, barley, wheat, rice, etc.). Starchy feeds can lead to ulcers by stimulating stomach cells to produce more acid, as well as encouraging acid production through bacterial fermentation. In addition, grains move through the stomach quickly, leaving an empty stomach that is vulnerable to acid. 



·         Feed beet pulp instead of cereal grains. It has as many calories as oats without the propensity for acid production found with starch.



·         If you feed extra fat, choose the right type. Vegetable oils such as soybean and corn oils, are the most popular fat sources but they promote inflammation due to their high omega 6 content. Instead, choose vegetable sources that are high in omega 3s such as flax (meal or oil) or chia seeds, to actually reduce the inflammation experienced with ulcers.



·         Provide high-quality protein. Legumes such as alfalfa, soybean meal, and clover will complement the rest of the diet, offering enough amino acids (building blocks of protein) to allow for proper maintenance and healing. Plus, alfalfa hay should be offered to any horse who is prone toward developing an ulcer (such as during stall confinement) because it is an excellent buffer.



·         Feed the hindgut microbial population. Fermentation products and yeast feed the microbes living in the hindgut (cecum and large colon). This makes digestion more efficient and promotes B vitamin synthesis to heal the digestive tract. 



·         Offer additional B vitamins. Stress uses up B vitamins at a rapid rate. Offer a B-complex preparation (there are eight B vitamins) that does not have added iron (there is plenty of iron in forage and supplementation is rarely needed).



You know what stresses your horse 



An unfamiliar environment, loss of a buddy, stalling, training, travel, and performance can result in more acid production. Did you know that a horse that is moved into a stall after being used to pasture turnout is likely to develop a gastric ulcer in less than a week? Make adjustments to your horses lifestyle that would reduce stress. Even a horse that appears calm can have an ulcer.



The best way to avoid an ulcer is to allow your horse to be a horse



And the best way to do that is to give him pasture turnout  the more time the better. It not only gives him a steady supply of forage, but it lets him walk around, have a chance to run and buck, and visit with other horses. I realize that it is not always feasible to give your horse all the turnout he wants, but keeping hay in front of him at all times while confined will go a long way toward protecting his digestive system. 



* If you missed last months issue of Forage for Thought, you can read the lead article, Free Choice Forage Feeding  Beyond the Basics, by visiting Dr. Gettys Nutrition Library at www.GettyEquineNutrition.com





The above article offers insight into preventing a ulcer along the gastrointestinal tract. For more details, please refer to Feed Your Horse Like A Horse:

·         Chapter 1  Ground Rules for Feeding a Horse. Entire chapter.

·         Chapter 14  Digestive Problems. Pages 230-249.

·         Chapter 17  Stress and Behavior. Pages 308-317 (stress from travel and training); Pages 318-319.


----------



## JaneB (25 November 2012)

I am currently using NAF GastriVet and have also found that, when I ran out, the symptoms worsened again so I have to believe it provides some relief. This, like aloe vera gel I understand, helps coat the stomach lining to protect against acid erosion and is more effective than the anti-acid supplements. I resorted to NAF GastriAid at one point, which has more of an antacid action, and not only did my horse not find this so palatable, but it didn't appear to aleviate the symptoms.

I do all that I can to ensure my horse is turned out as much as possible and has constant access to hay or haylage. I also feed alfalfa before work and keep his hard feed as low starch, high oil as is possible. If you keep your horse on a livery yard, as I do, you may be limited as to how much you can improve the routine and management and, depending on the horse, some level of ulceration, I believe, remains inevitable when a horse is expected to work and perform.

Feral horses kept out in groups have also been found to have gastric ulcers to some degree, as have foals, but, clearly, stabling, intensive training, low fibre intake and other sources of stress, make matters infinitely worse.  I wish I could find a cheaper alternative to the NAF product but it seems that, if improved management and diet alone are not sufficient, any supplement which may relieve ulcer symptoms, carries a hefty price tag! Frustrating, though this is, it's a price I'm prepared to pay for the welfare and comfort of my horse.


----------



## jobolt74 (26 November 2012)

I still find it difficult to balance making sure he has a constant supply of hay, with following the vet's advice to not let him get too fat.  It doesn't seem to make any sense - surely the ulcers would worsen if I allowed him to get to thin?!


----------



## jobolt74 (26 November 2012)

I've been reading about how feeding micronized soya to horses helps build muscle & topline. Does anyone have any experience of this. If so can they recommend who to get it from i.e. does Baileys or Dengie make it? I have to be a bit careful what I feed him because of him having ulcers in the past.


----------



## mumperry (28 November 2012)

Ditto the Gastro-Kalm from Equus Health.


----------

